# Almost Lost My Dog



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2018)

How could I be so stupid? I was getting ready to take her out in the drizzle, 

Put on my jacket, check
Grabbed my cane, check (we go in the little wooded paths)
Pocketed my phone, check.
Put on my shoes, check.
Opened the door- dog ran out- I had forgotten  to put her leash on!

I go out behind her calling, the faster I walk behind her, the faster she walks. She's in the path now, headed for the street at the other end which thank God isn't busy. I call and call, this way and that.

Then I hear dog barking. A lady with a dog was keeping her stationary in another area while a young man came out with slice of roast beef. She would not come close enough to him, or me. Finally, she ran into the house (I'd left the door opened. Whew! I'm still shaking.

She comes when I call on the leash or in the house, but the few times she's escaped....she won't give it up. What a brat!


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 15, 2018)

That was good that she ran back home.  That's a good sign.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 15, 2018)

Glad all is well, RR.
Sometimes pets see the open door and it spells F-R-E-E-D-O-M!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm so happy you got her back. I know the feeling. For some reason all our dogs were runners. Always had to be on a leash or in our fenced in yard. One time one of our Labs got out. It was early morning and I ran after her all through the neighborhood. Finally she ran through an open gate to someones vegetable garden. she was trapped. I put the leash on her and made a hasty retreat. You have no idea what those poor tomato plants looked like after she was done tromping around trying to find a way out.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 15, 2018)

Glad it worked out OK, RR!!


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2018)

All's well that ends well, but what a fright that must have been, RR.  My current dog isn't a runner but I've had some who were so I feel your pain.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks everyone!. I am a lucky gal.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 15, 2018)

Oh, wow, RR. I would have been screaming. Very scary experience.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Oh, wow, RR. I would have been screaming. Very scary experience.



Well, I was crying. Thanks for understanding Olivia.


----------



## jujube (Oct 15, 2018)

Glad that little adventure ended well!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 15, 2018)

So glad she didn't run into traffic and came back home, would be terrible to lose your furbaby like that.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 16, 2018)

I've had dogs in the past who were runners and got out.  It is an AWFUL experience.

My present dog doesn't show any interest in running off, thank God, but I'm still careful.


----------



## Nanny in distress (Oct 16, 2018)

OMG!  Many of you have helped me today, so I'll chime in here, too.  What a close call, but she knew there was no place like home.  .We love them as part of our family so I can only imagine all the thoughts running through your mind. So glad it was a happy ending!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2018)

Thanks again lovely people! :love_heart:
*
   I Am A Runner*


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 16, 2018)

Glad dog is ok & that you have helpful neighbors!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2018)

Thanks Geezerette!


----------

